# Andrew (Andy) Garson



## orkneyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello.
I am trying to find out some information on Andy Garson who came from the island of Eday on the Orkney Islands.
I sailed with Andy on the J.R. Rix's Kenrix around 1970/71, we were planning to go deep see together after that trip, Andy paid off a few weeks before me and as far as i know shipped out on i think a McGregors "Head Boat' from the Leith Pool. The vessel was in Kenitra , Morroco and information is that Andy and another guy was painting over the side on a stage, after smoko they went back to work and Andy was first to go on the stage, when the other guy went over on the stage Andy was missing, apparently they found his body some days later, as far as i know he was buried in Kenitra.
I would be grateful if anyone can come up with some more information on this tragic incident or new Andy or who sailed with him. Any info would be apreciated
Thanks
Alan


----------



## jamesgarson (Mar 12, 2012)

Alan

Hi

Andrew was my uncle, who used to visit/stay with us a lot when we stayed in Leith. he followed my dad (Ronnie) to sea, the ship he was on was the MV Tod Head (Pictures attached). I remember my dad teling me that he fell overboard from a stage, whilst working, and was recovered from the water some days later. He is buried in Kenitra, in a marked grave, my aunt/uncle (on my mums side) did visit it many years ago when on holiday and said that it was well maintained. 
Here is a link to a picture of his memorial stone in " Eday" churchyard

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=an...tart=0&ndsp=53&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0&tx=80&ty=42


Regards

James


----------



## orkneyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello James.
Many thanks for getting in touch. I often think about Andy. When we were on the Kenrix i guess i would have been about 20 at the time and coming from orkney as well he used to look after me and many a good run ashore we had. I have a feeling i have met your Dad Ronnie as well, as we used to run into Leith with China Clay i am sure i met him with Andy. My folks who are now passed away were great friends with Davy in Eday as my mother came from Stronsay, i used to meet Davy also sometimes on the Eday pier when i was working on the Orcadia and in Kirkwall when he used to come into town.
I didnt know there was a memorial stone in Eday churchyard, something i must visit.
Yes when you mention the Todd Head thats the ship right enough, as i said we planned to ship out together but missed each other by about a week or say as i went home to Kirkwall and i think Andy stayed in Leith i guess with your family.
It was so sad when i heard what happened to Andy and i guess we will never really know what happend.
Are you at sea as well james, i am still involved with the sea but try to keep off the ships these days working as a marine consultant i have just come back from New Zealand where i was involved on an anchor pre-lay job.
Once again many thanks for replying and if you are ever around the Aberdeen way perhaps we can meet up, i live 40 miles outside Aberdeen now and havent been up in Orkney for about a year although i am planning on going up sometime this year.
Best Regards
Alan


----------



## jamesgarson (Mar 12, 2012)

Alan
Many thanks for your reply, Andrew was a well loved uncle, and is still thought of many a quiet day steaming around the ocean. I do regret not having the chance of sailing with him myself as i never joined the MN till 1978. His brother Ronnie (my dad) passed away in Jan 2012, so another good seaman/Orcadian gone. Davy is still on the go in Eday, and was doing OK the last time i seen him (before his stroke). Well like yourself i am now looking for something nearer home to whittle away my remaining years so to be closer to the family.

My little brother (Wee Ronnie) ships out of Aberdeen, with Gulf Offshore (Highland Star). So i may look at becomming a North sea tiger myself. 

Once again, many thanks for your kind words and memories of Andrew.


Regards

James


----------



## orkneyman (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello James.
Sorry to hear the sad news about your Dad passing away and as you say another good Eday man gone. I often think about Andy as well and just glad i managed to sail with him i can still see that grin of his. I didnt know Davy had a stroke i havent seen him in a long time, do you go up to Eday/Orkney for a visit, i guess you will be like myself most of the relations have gone, i must try and get up this year a look. 
If you are ever up this way give me a shout and it would be good to meet up with you, i am sure there are a few stories i could tell you about Andy thats best left out of these pages you would get a laugh for sure.
I see you are with RFA i was AB with RFA from 74-77 and your brother Ronnie is with Gulf i was Master with them from 99-03, its a small world isnt it.

Ok James thanks for making the contact i i hope we can meet up somewhere along the line, maybe once you become a North Sea Tiger and work out of the North Sea.

All the Best
Alan


----------



## jamesgarson (Mar 12, 2012)

Alan,

I still try and get up to the Orkney's and visit the family in Eday & Burry. i hav'nt been up for over a year now, but i am looking at going up in the near future. i am still in the RFA at the moment, but as said before now looking for a better challenge elsewhere. Hopefully if/when i am up Aberdeen way i will drop you a line for some catchup time.

Regards

James.


----------

